
360 Video Library - thiagopnts
https://github.com/thiagopnts/video-360
======
hltbra
I saw this 360 feature on Facebook and I loved it. Thanks for the library!

------
pearlsteinj
This is definitely going to be useful when virtual reality gains traction

------
towerz
Great job!

